# How many will they defrost??



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

I am going to be having Fet in the next coupke of months.  I have 4 snow babies and wondered how many they will defrost.  I know they may not all survive but will they try just defrosting 2 to start  I dont want to loose 2 if I can avoid it.

Thanks xx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Jess, I'd phone the hoppie and speak to the embryologist. The thaw success rate is about 50 - 70%, so they may advise thawing all four in order to get two good ones, but ultimately, they belong to you and  it's your decision. Of course, if they have all been frozen in the same straw, you may have no option, but it's worth a phone call. 

I had six embies. There were 2 in 2 straws and 1 in 2 straws. I asked for 3 to be frozen and I managed to get two half decent embryos out of that so still have three on ice. It did slightly impair the choice I had, but like you, I take the view that I'm not in a position to be fussy and chuck away potential babies, however, slim their chances might be! 
the embryoloists at my clinic (GRI) were brilliant and I'm sure they'll be the same at your place. 

Good luck

Spookedout


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Jess,

I'm just going through FET, and have 5 frozen embies.  I wanted them to defrost 2 and only defrost more if the first 2 don't survive.  I spoke to the embryologist and he said that it's best to defrost 3 and then 2 as they want to ensure they get the best embryos.  I think it depends totally on the clinic, how they have been frozen and quality of the embies, from reading postings on this site over the last months there doesn't seem to be any hard and fast rule for anything.

I would advise you to speak to the embryologist as they are the experts and should be able to advise you on what's best.  

Take care
Katie


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Jess,

I too had 4 frosties.  I was in a quandry on what to do for the best and had a good chat with the embryologist.  They thawed 2 (all single straws) and I believe the actual thaw process takes about 20 mins (although I'm sure it differs with different clinics).  Then they had to thaw another, as one didn't survive - and we now have one frostie left.  Both embryos implanted from the thaw were top grade 4 cell.

Very best of luck
BH xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I had 3 frosties and they wanted to thaw just two.  We decided on all three to give us the best chance.  I agree, the best thing is to speak to the embryologist who will know how they are stored and what their success rate is.  Good luck!!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Jess

It all depends on how they were frozen, we got nine, and 6 are in one and 3 are in another, because I had EC on friday, they froze 6 on Saturday and when I went info ET on Monday, they said because the others were so good they were going to freeze those as well, hence the split 6 and 3.

Speak to the Embryologist or your Consultant when you go back, I am going for baseline scan on 1st May, so fingers crossed things will move on from there,

Chris F


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  Chris good luck with your baseline scan hun xxx


----------

